# Boxxer RDTA glass for the billet box



## Ruwaid (16/5/19)

Hi guys
Hoping someone can help me with info where I can source a spare glass for the Boxxer RDTA for the BB or has anyone have one laying around (clone)?
Just cracked mine 
Didn't even get to try it out yet. Can one get glass cut to spec perhaps?
Thank you guys!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (19/11/19)

Ruwaid said:


> Hi guys
> Hoping someone can help me with info where I can source a spare glass for the Boxxer RDTA for the BB or has anyone have one laying around (clone)?
> Just cracked mine
> Didn't even get to try it out yet. Can one get glass cut to spec perhaps?
> Thank you guys!!


Yes glass can be cut. You can even have clear poly cut to size. The problem is I don't know where you can go for such a service in your area.
Maybe try a glazing outlet? Or buy a cellphone protective glass and ask them to cut it for you. It should work out more reasonably priced.


----------



## Chickenstrip (20/11/19)

Resistance said:


> Yes glass can be cut. You can even have clear poly cut to size. The problem is I don't know where you can go for such a service in your area.
> Maybe try a glazing outlet? Or buy a cellphone protective glass and ask them to cut it for you. It should work out more reasonably priced.



Cellphone glass is tempered. With even the slightest damage it will shatter. This isn't really an option. However I don't see why one couldn't use the lid from a clear container. (Think those sour sweet buckets from Woolies/PNP) and just cut that to size.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Chickenstrip (20/11/19)

You could definitely get a metal door cut if you wanted to go that route. Will be much easier than glass.


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (20/11/19)

All of you responding on this post realise its very old and I think he sold the setup already

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ruwaid (20/11/19)

@OnePowerfulCorsa haha yes bru I did. Gave it to a friend of mine actually. However its good to see these responses as he also might need to source a glass for it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chickenstrip (20/11/19)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> All of you responding on this post realise its very old and I think he sold the setup already


True. But what's worse than searching for a problem online and not finding a solution.

I always appreciate it when someone has taken the time to give a solution to an old problem. It's helped me more times than I could ever count.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (20/11/19)

Chickenstrip said:


> Cellphone glass is tempered. With even the slightest damage it will shatter. This isn't really an option. However I don't see why one couldn't use the lid from a clear container. (Think those sour sweet buckets from Woolies/PNP) and just cut that to size.


Not all of them and even so can still be worked with diamond on a wet cut


----------



## Resistance (20/11/19)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> All of you responding on this post realise its very old and I think he sold the setup already



The thread was in the recent folder/category and I replied. Someone can always use the info .
And on that topic...
I want to make a boro tank. I don't know how or with what yet,but thinking most probably PVC. Resin is the last option due to cost but considered.


----------



## Chickenstrip (21/11/19)

Resistance said:


> The thread was in the recent folder/category and I replied. Someone can always use the info .
> And on that topic...
> I want to make a boro tank. I don't know how or with what yet,but thinking most probably PVC. Resin is the last option due to cost but considered.



You can probably just 3D print one. I couldn't find any files for it though. Probably need to have it designed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (21/11/19)

Chickenstrip said:


> You can probably just 3D print one. I couldn't find any files for it though. Probably need to have it designed.


I could,but it won't be the same as making one


----------

